# Walther P38; how do you like them?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

...thoughts? These seem to be a pretty classic gun


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Classic gun for sure. Not ergonomically great for conceal carry but should shoot forever.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I had one a few years ago, post WW2 with aluminum slide, functioned fine


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a post war police model. The post war ones have an alloy frame. It shoots fine, but I would stay away from hotter loads due to reports of the frame cracking.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had one shot great. One I had was supposedly captured by Russians and was redone with different serial number. Never followed up on it as I sold it. Did have the German eagle stamped couple places


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had a bunch of WW2 P38s. Very dependable and will shoot about any 9mm ammo you feed them. Not target guns about equal to GI 1911s for accuracy. Fine gun for intended use. The post war alloy frame jobs not as good as steel guns.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Some years back, a friend of my sister in law brought me over a Walther PP32 that needed fixed. He is from Italy and his dad gave him the gun. The firing pin was broken and worn. I was able to locate parts, but the man told me by the ssn, it was a war pistol usually given to Police and German officers. He said best to leave it original. It gave me the creeps so I told him To come and get it. I probably have a picture or 2 somewhere. Just handling that gun was creepy.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> Some years back, a friend of my sister in law brought me over a Walther PP32 that needed fixed. He is from Italy and his dad gave him the gun. The firing pin was broken and worn. I was able to locate parts, but the man told me by the ssn, it was a war pistol usually given to Police and German officers. He said best to leave it original. It gave me the creeps so I told him To come and get it. I probably have a picture or 2 somewhere. Just handling that gun was creepy.


I run a creepy gun removal service. For a small fee I will remove creepy guns from premises. 24hr service. You are not going to hurt value of a gun by replacing a Firing pin, spring or such. You need to find another “the man” to give you technical advice.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

What figure value on a new never fired is? Saw 1 @ gun show , 1960, un-used , $900....was gonna buy it, but wanted to keep walking around show and forgot about it til just now......but another show locally in few weeks, so if I see same guy there (who had a few of these ....) I may get it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would be hesitant to pay $900 for post war P38, unfired or not. It’s just another gun and not as well made as WW2 pistols and will not have the resale value. In other words new ones have no creep factor. 😂


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I sold a post war with the box a few years ago for $400, it had been shot but was very nice.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> I run a creepy gun removal service. For a small fee I will remove creepy guns from premises. 24hr service. You are not going to hurt value of a gun by replacing a Firing pin, spring or such. You need to find another “the man” to give you technical advice.


I think that gun was someone's war souvenir, taken from a German Officer. An Assassin's gun.
The gun has never fired that he was aware of. I told him were to get the parts himself. Personally, I just didn't want to mess with it.


----------

